

Capgemini to pitch Google Apps - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/09/capgemini_to_pi.php

======
ahsonwardak
At some point, this sort of fundamental software app. (Office-related
software) won't need support. How many times has a Google search helped on a
task in Word than conventional Microsoft support? The next move will be to
make software self-supporting in some way.

------
cstejerean
This is good news as it might open the door for more Software as a Service
providers into the corporate market.

~~~
michaelneale
I would think so. Although in this market, even for traditional software
providers it is tough - you need to have a history and they want to be
confident that you will be around for a long time. For SaaS this is an order
of magnitude greater, so it pretty much will rule out smaller players (at
least at this stage).

------
dappelbaum
I'm surprised the article didn't mention Google Gears...

